# High Electric Bill?......Police came knocking.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I came across this yesterday and thought I'd share this.....

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/mans-home-invaded-government-search-fish-tanks-031133780.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Police state in action 

They even fly helicopters in Vancouver to detect heat from the houses...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

What caught my attention in this story.....the home owner is a retired electrician. He's enjoying his hobby and retirement and gets a knock on the door. *sighs*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

he pays $450 a month and I pay $320 a month, getting close...





sig said:


> Police state in action
> 
> They even fly helicopters in Vancouver to detect heat from the houses...


They fly helicopter here in the summer nights too!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

My bill is around 350/mth. I've got a friend who has had the cops show up tho. Not because of high electric bills but the helicopter saw the temp in his basement at 80+ degrees.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Good to know... wow. Now playing on the Left Coast...coming soon to Bantario


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> My bill is around 350/mth. I've got a friend who has had the cops show up tho. Not because of high electric bills but the helicopter saw the temp in his basement at 80+ degrees.


;; Perhaps your friend needs to insulate the basement roof better?  Damn.... 80F+ >_<;; Reminds me of the time I was at Aquapets.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw that news report on The National a day ago and was wondering when that would happen in the GTA as well. I've always though of ways to reduce the power/heating bill and it looks like a solar heater combined with a mass rocket stove setup may help out with keeping the bills down. With all the winds kicking around and all the wood I see in the GTA and on Craigslist/Kijiji ads for free wood one could store the heat in a heat trap and slowly release it later.

Also thermoeletric generators is an idea as well which can be put into the mass rocket stove.


----------

